# cardio in the AM on an empty stomach = COMPULSARY !!



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

is it ?

well as we all know now cardio pre breakfast, first thing in the morning on an empty stomach is a proven way to loose weight and burn fat.

however, is it compulsory ?

ie are they saying that if you dont do cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach and just do it later on in the day in the afternoon that you wont burn bodyfat or get ripped ?

what if you do 45min on the treadmill 7days a week at night ?

does anyone on here NOT do cardio first thing in the morning ?

whats your thoughts on this topic ?

i myself have always done cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach and it has worked well for me but i am about to start a 8week cut to get rid of offseason fat gain and to rip up as much as i can and was just thinking to myself "do i HAVE to do carido first thing in the morning ?" "will i not get cut and ripped if i do cardio at night instead of in the morning etc"

i know that burning bodyfat and cutting up lies majorly in the diet and i have the sorted so dont want any guys saying

"oh you need to be eating clean and low carb and bla bla bla"

yes i know all of that was just wanting thoughts on how important the timing of cardio is


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

try out different methods mate and see how it works

i personally think the main principle though is burn more cals than u take in.

BUT eat enough to maintain muscle mass and use cardio as a tool to get into a calorific deficit...but it can be taken too far..


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeh mate

as i said i have always done cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach but was wondering can i just wake up in the morning and not have to go out in the cold for a powerwalk lol ?

like i could just do cardio post workout ?

well the diet i will be on aswell as 6 cardio sessions per week will SURELY have me in a deficit so think i might try post workout cardio and see how it goes (instead of getting up really early and going out for powerwalks)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I run in the evenings.

I have to get up at 6:25 as it is, i don't fancy getting up at 5:25 just to do something i can do later on and have and extra hour in bed.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I have never done cardio first thing on an empty stomach, apart form literally the odd session. It doesn't fit in with my lifestyle and timing.

It really doesn't make that big a difference, mostly psychological IMO


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol i started doing AM cardio this week, i often sit on my mac like now procrastinating.... i got up at 9am and im still not out the door yet :lol:

Even though its 20.c and i power walk to this point and back:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

oh god i just had a look in other bb'ing forums talkin about cardio and bone idol single minded morons are saying things like

"dude dont do cardio on an empty stomach, you'll burn muscle instead of fat" :laugh:

lol idiots !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> I have never done cardio first thing on an empty stomach, apart form literally the odd session. It doesn't fit in with my lifestyle and timing.
> 
> It really doesn't make that big a difference, mostly psychological IMO


thats all the reasurance i need  :thumb::laugh:

thread closed !

:laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i started doing AM cardio this week, i often sit on my mac like now procrastinating.... i got up at 9am and im still not out the door yet :lol:
> 
> Even though its 20.c and i *power walk *to this point and back:


That's just called walking mate, stop trying to dress it up! :laugh:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i started doing AM cardio this week, i often sit on my mac like now procrastinating.... i got up at 9am and im still not out the door yet :lol:
> 
> Even though its 20.c and i power walk to this point and back:


f*ck sake 

if i had scenery like that i would be doing cardio in the offseason aswell :laugh: !!!

GET UR ASS OUT THERE AND GO DO A POWERWALK lol !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dorian yates always suggests doing your cardio on a different day to your weight sessions, and especially not doing it after your weights session as it impedes recovery ??? so you dont get as much benefit from your weight session ???

If he says that sort of thing who is anyone to argue lol !!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Smitch said:


> That's just called walking mate, stop trying to dress it up! :laugh:


Lol walking slow and steady cardio mate, slow and steady :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> f*ck sake
> 
> if i had scenery like that i would be doing cardio in the offseason aswell :laugh: !!!
> 
> GET UR ASS OUT THERE AND GO DO A POWERWALK lol !!!


Lol me and my mates are gonna swim to that island soon, if you look very closely there is an old house on there.... maybe a troll lives there?

hahaha imagine we opened the door to this old house on a desert island and 'dickneck' came out :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

It gets the fat off, i swear by it


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Lol me and my mates are gonna swim to that island soon, if you look very closely there is an old house on there.... maybe a troll lives there?
> 
> hahaha imagine we opened the door to this old house on a desert island and 'dickneck' came out :lol:


I bet that island is further than it looks!

I went to spain once when i was a kid and me and my dad swam out to an old island like that with a half built house on the top. I just remember that inside of it in the middle of the house was a manhole with no cover on it and you could hear the sea down below it. Nice and safe!!!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> oh god i just had a look in other bb'ing forums talkin about cardio and bone idol single minded morons are saying things like
> 
> "dude dont do cardio on an empty stomach, you'll burn muscle instead of fat" :laugh:
> 
> lol idiots !


Although the quote is wrong, I've read you burn 70% muscle fibre & 30% fat when you do cardio - which is why ample protein is needed to replace the muscle fibres. There is SOME truth in the statement. You burn both.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

big silver back said:


> It gets the fat off, i swear by it


yeh i know it gets the fat off

but i am asking will it make that much difference if you do it in the afternoon as pose to first thing in the AM !?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Literally the only reason for doing it fasted would be if you have stubborn bodyfat to target.

If you do it fed it'll probably be more productive as you'll have the energy to put more into it, although with walking I don;t suppose it's a massive factor. Like as already been said, so long as you get it done it doesn't really matter (outside of my caveat above) whe you do it.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> Although the quote is wrong, I've read you burn 70% muscle fibre & 30% fat when you do cardio - which is why ample protein is needed to replace the muscle fibres. There is SOME truth in the statement. You burn both.


yeh i know you burn muscle when doing cardio but this guy was acting like you dont burn any fat and in one carido sessions ur arms will go from 18inch down to 15inch fs lol !


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Dorian yates always suggests doing your cardio on a different day to your weight sessions, and especially not doing it after your weights session as it impedes recovery ??? so you dont get as much benefit from your weight session ???
> 
> If he says that sort of thing who is anyone to argue lol !!!


thats a very stuborn and narrow minded opinion from dorian.

i know of loads of guys who do carido post workout, theres videos of kai greene doing 60+minutes on the stair master after workouts etc.

jason huh comes to mind aswell, i watch a chest workout he did and after it he says "ok now off to bang out 60min on the treadmill"

so theres no one way for everyone, as everyones bodys are different.

i'm not saying dorian is wrong, i'm just saying that it wont apply to everyone, and just because he says it will affect recovery doesnt mean it will for everyone (does he have any scientific proof ie independant studys done to back up this statement that it will hinder recovery ?)


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> yeh i know it gets the fat off
> 
> but i am asking will it make that much difference if you do it in the afternoon as pose to first thing in the AM !?


The best 2 times to do cardio are fasted in the morning and after training because of lack of sugar in the blood but as the story go's as long as you burn more calories than you take in your gonna lose fat so has long as you workout your intake and burn more it dont matter when you do it


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i started doing AM cardio this week, i often sit on my mac like now procrastinating.... i got up at 9am and im still not out the door yet :lol:
> 
> Even though its 20.c and i power walk to this point and back:


 Where abouts in Spain is it that you live Raptor?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> Although the quote is wrong, I've read you burn 70% muscle fibre & 30% fat when you do cardio - which is why ample protein is needed to replace the muscle fibres. There is SOME truth in the statement. You burn both.


Source for said statement?

Depends on the type of cardio, walking certainly is almost fuelled entirely by fat.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I would not say it is compulsary (Even though I do it also).


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

bayman said:


> Source for said statement?
> 
> Depends on the type of cardio, walking certainly is almost fuelled entirely by fat.


I don't have the source, that's why I didn't claim anything, just said I read it.

I'm going to look up a few articles on it though. Won't be too hard to find.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

You could look at it like this. Whats better, getting up earlier (having less rest) and doing it first thing. Of stay in bed longer (better recovery) and do it later in the day.

 lol  lol :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

a better name to this thread would be =

WHAT TIME DO YOU DO YOUR CARDIO AT ?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

There's lots of evidence why it would be a good idea, as BSB has pointed out, but tbh it is usually deducible to a matter of cals in vs cals out (in terms of weight loss at least). If you're doing low intensity, long duration stuff then I'd say either first thing in the morning, PWO or last thing at night would all be good shouts. moderate to high intensity cardio could be done at any time really, and probably better NOT done first thing (although I still don't think it'd be a problem). Since the point of low intensity cardio is to target almost exclusively body fat, then doing it at a time when blood sugar is low, and thus fat is a more accessible fuel, is probably optimal.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> Where abouts in Spain is it that you live Raptor?


Costa Blanca mate... about an hour north of Alicante, beautiful place can't believe how different the life is to england... i love this pic, took it yesterday


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

why are you in spain raptor if you dont mind me asking ?

(just curious)


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> why are you in spain raptor if you dont mind me asking ?
> 
> (just curious)


Im lucky enough to be in a position where i can be anywhere in the world and it won't make a difference to my income as whats already set up only requires email and phone to keep on top of it, with a business line i can make a call to anywhere in the world and its cheaper than you making a call to your next door neighbour


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Costa Blanca mate... about an hour north of Alicante, beautiful place can't believe how different the life is to england... i love this pic, took it yesterday


Oh,in the Calpe,Denia,Javea region,very nice up there.Plenty of mountains if you go inland too..nice.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

blackbeard said:


> Oh,in the Calpe,Denia,Javea region,very nice up there.Plenty of mountains if you go inland too..nice.


Yeah mate just off to the beach bars for a black coffee + sweetener, a chicken caesar salad with no tomato or croutons but double chicken 

Im on keto so thats the best it gets haha


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Costa Blanca mate... about an hour north of Alicante, beautiful place can't believe how different the life is to england... i love this pic, took it yesterday


That's awesaome. I used to live in Toerrvieja, Alicante. Best 3 years of my life tbh. Miss it...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> thats a very stuborn and narrow minded opinion from dorian.
> 
> i know of loads of guys who do carido post workout, theres videos of kai greene doing 60+minutes on the stair master after workouts etc.
> 
> ...


Chill out mate Dorian said it not me lol ......

as far as proof goes , i will ask him next time were throwing a few weights around pal:thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> That's awesaome. I used to live in Toerrvieja, Alicante. Best 3 years of my life tbh. Miss it...


I have lived abroad before, and when i was back in the uk the best time of my life was abroad lol... i put a deposit on a villa and fcuked off, was one of the best moves i ever made!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Dorian yates always suggests doing your cardio on a different day to your weight sessions, and especially not doing it after your weights session as it impedes recovery ??? so you dont get as much benefit from your weight session ???
> 
> If he says that sort of thing who is anyone to argue lol !!!


How can it mess around with your recovery? Will help rid lactic acid if anythin, when I cant do my interval trainin in the am or on a different day to my weight trainin i do it straight after my workout for 20mins, never had any problems with recovery.


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> oh god i just had a look in other bb'ing forums talkin about cardio and bone idol single minded morons are saying things like
> 
> "dude dont do cardio on an empty stomach, you'll burn muscle instead of fat" :laugh:
> 
> lol idiots !


Do they call you brah aswell?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> How can it mess around with your recovery? Will help rid lactic acid if anythin, when I cant do my interval trainin in the am or on a different day to my weight trainin i do it straight after my workout for 20mins, never had any problems with recovery.


Like i said mate i couldnt tell ya i watched the dorian yates blood and guts thing yesterday and just relayed what he said in the video

http://videos.bodybuilding.com/watch/72872/Dorian-Yates-Blood--Guts-Trainer-Dorians-Tips

Watch the videao at about 2 minutes 50 second mate


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

I seem to remember dorian used to train 4 times a week probably why he suggests cardio on seperate days


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

It isn't compulsory but there's evidence to show that you use your fat stores predominantly more than any other time.

But like someone else said, the most important thing when losing body fat is, expend more energy than you take in. So it doesn't really matter at what time you do your cardio, just make sure you do it! and do not worry about the finer details.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Like i said mate i couldnt tell ya i watched the dorian yates blood and guts thing yesterday and just relayed what he said in the video
> 
> http://videos.bodybuilding.com/watch/72872/Dorian-Yates-Blood--Guts-Trainer-Dorians-Tips
> 
> Watch the videao at about 2 minutes 50 second mate


Nice1 mate  will watch this when I get back home


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Nice1 mate  will watch this when I get back home


Cool actually the whole series is really good Dorian is a legend as well, watch them all mate when you get chance !!!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I have lived abroad before, and when i was back in the uk the best time of my life was abroad lol... i put a deposit on a villa and fcuked off, was one of the best moves i ever made!


What is it you do for a living mate? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> What is it you do for a living mate? If you don't mind me asking


I work in marketing mate, have done for years


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I work in marketing mate, have done for years


Ahh.. so you're the guy who designs those 'GET RIPPED IN 4 WEEKS!' ads? You could use your own pic as well :lol:


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

I like to think so. I do HIIT 3 days a week before breakfast and work.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Falcone said:


> I like to think so. I do HIIT 3 days a week before breakfast and work.


so ur saying a guy who does hiit 3 times a week at night wont get cut and loose weight !?

Doing cardio first thing in the morning-

effective = yes

but

compulsory ie wont loose weight by doing at any other time in the day = no!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> Ahh.. so you're the guy who designs those 'GET RIPPED IN 4 WEEKS!' ads? You could use your own pic as well :lol:


Lol nah we are not behind anything like that although i do LOL whenever i see one of them ads, believe it or no them ads have a high CTR (click through ratio) and many people end up buying silly herbal pills because of ads like that "Acai berry powder changed my life" hmmm yeah ok lol. Still people are making big bucks from marketing them ads


----------

